# Scooter from Bangkok to Cambodia?



## huntaaar

I was thinking of buying / renting a cheap scooter and riding it to Cambodia, starting in Bangkok and returning after about 6 weeks.

I really don't know much about the potential pitfalls, insurance, roads, licenses etc. I dont even have a UK bike or driving license but I have hired scooter is Thailand and Asia before.

I don't live in Asia, based in the UK and visiting this / next month

Is this...

A stupid idea?
dangerous? 
Logistically improbable?

I figured it might be more cost effective to hire a scooter for the period but I don't know if crossing the boarder is problematic in that sense.


Any input / advice welcome

Thanks


----------



## khunfarang1952

To the best of my knowledge.rented vehicles cannot be taken across the border.
A vehicle/motorcycle international transport permit is needed from Thai transport.Cost initially 1000 Baht.Then 50 baht a year renewal.
hope that helps!


----------



## Ozfarang

huntaaar said:


> I was thinking of buying / renting a cheap scooter and riding it to Cambodia, starting in Bangkok and returning after about 6 weeks.
> 
> I really don't know much about the potential pitfalls, insurance, roads, licenses etc. I dont even have a UK bike or driving license but I have hired scooter is Thailand and Asia before.
> 
> I don't live in Asia, based in the UK and visiting this / next month
> 
> Is this...
> 
> A stupid idea?
> dangerous?
> Logistically improbable?
> 
> I figured it might be more cost effective to hire a scooter for the period but I don't know if crossing the boarder is problematic in that sense.
> 
> 
> Any input / advice welcome
> 
> Thanks


Hey,

About a year ago I rode from Hanoi to Chinese board through all of Lao down to Saigon with three friends - it took 6 weeks of driving every day sometimes stopping for 2 -3 days.

And the first week I almost died once and hour through the mountains, off road etc. then the roads got better but it was on and off. My recommendation is DO NOT DO IT ALONE! I think that's the best advice I can give. We had no itenery and pretty much winged it but some days a short trip would take 12 hours because of landslides etc we didn't know about or just hard to travel on terrain.

Also make sure you have a mobile at all times and remember that it wont work once you cross the border you'll need that countries sim.

We did border crossings on rented bikes it was no problem because the guy gave us the registration.

Also try to only stay at places that let you keep your bike inside or have guards over night. My mates got stolen towards the end of the trip.

The reason we rented was we didn't have time to stuff around selling three motorbikes in Saigon. but if you do then I would buy and buy something a little bigger than the average scooter, something build for reliability.

Truthfully it was the best thing I have done in my life and think ever will it was just the best fun ever - loved it.

Good luck mate, don't hesitate to ask more questions anyone willing to do something similar 

Also carry spare petrol if you go and a first aid kit.


----------



## khunfarang1952

I also should have said.that this applies to a Thai registered bike,with green Book and plate in your name.
Best not to ride alone.
I have traveled to Laos.By myself.Will not do it again.
Good luck!!!


----------



## huntaaar

khunfarang1952 said:


> I also should have said.that this applies to a Thai registered bike,with green Book and plate in your name.
> Best not to ride alone.
> I have traveled to Laos.By myself.Will not do it again.
> Good luck!!!


Thanks for the response.

How come not again? hard on your own?

I wasn't 100% planning on Loas but Cambodia for sure. I am traveling on my own, anything to be overly concerned with?

Thanks


----------



## huntaaar

Ozfarang said:


> Hey,
> 
> About a year ago I rode from Hanoi to Chinese board through all of Lao down to Saigon with three friends - it took 6 weeks of driving every day sometimes stopping for 2 -3 days.
> 
> And the first week I almost died once and hour through the mountains, off road etc. then the roads got better but it was on and off. My recommendation is DO NOT DO IT ALONE! I think that's the best advice I can give. We had no itenery and pretty much winged it but some days a short trip would take 12 hours because of landslides etc we didn't know about or just hard to travel on terrain.
> 
> Also make sure you have a mobile at all times and remember that it wont work once you cross the border you'll need that countries sim.
> 
> We did border crossings on rented bikes it was no problem because the guy gave us the registration.
> 
> Also try to only stay at places that let you keep your bike inside or have guards over night. My mates got stolen towards the end of the trip.
> 
> The reason we rented was we didn't have time to stuff around selling three motorbikes in Saigon. but if you do then I would buy and buy something a little bigger than the average scooter, something build for reliability.
> 
> Truthfully it was the best thing I have done in my life and think ever will it was just the best fun ever - loved it.
> 
> Good luck mate, don't hesitate to ask more questions anyone willing to do something similar
> 
> Also carry spare petrol if you go and a first aid kit.


Thanks for the advice!

Might have to search someone out in Bangkok or revise my aspirations.

thanks 

Andy


----------



## Song_Si

I'm in Cambodia now, PP, but live near Aranyaprathet in Thailand, border town with Cambodia. 

I cannot imagine any scooter rental place agreeing - the roads this side of the border are not at all suitable for scooter traffic. What guarantee do they have that you'll come back?

I travel a lot on a 115cc Fino - last month 900km down to Chanthaburi up to Rayong and return. All good roads; Í'd never consider doing similar distances on a scooter in Cambodia. The roads from Poi Pet are atrocious.

No licence? The road from Bangkok to the border is littered with checkpoints - you will pay! Also difficult to hire a bike without one - and definitely you won't be getting insurance. 

I think your 'plan needs a rethink.


----------



## Ozfarang

Song_Si said:


> I'm in Cambodia now, PP, but live near Aranyaprathet in Thailand, border town with Cambodia.
> 
> I cannot imagine any scooter rental place agreeing - the roads this side of the border are not at all suitable for scooter traffic. What guarantee do they have that you'll come back?
> 
> I travel a lot on a 115cc Fino - last month 900km down to Chanthaburi up to Rayong and return. All good roads; Í'd never consider doing similar distances on a scooter in Cambodia. The roads from Poi Pet are atrocious.
> 
> No licence? The road from Bangkok to the border is littered with checkpoints - you will pay! Also difficult to hire a bike without one - and definitely you won't be getting insurance.
> 
> I think your 'plan needs a rethink.


I didn't have a problem not having a license in Vietnam/Lao crossing the border they only cared that I had the registration but as we all know thai's are the best at getting a quick buck out of any foreigner. 
You would have less of a problem at the smaller border crossings. 

The bike I road and most of the time it was off road through jungles was a future neo (some sought of grand tour addition a google it)

With regards to insurance I crashed my bike 5 times roughly and 2 were bad, the bike was really scratched up and cracked and bent all over but the guy only wanted $100 for repairs, just make sure you get a common bike that parts are cheap for and any mechanic can fix and don't get anything new or flashy it will be a target for thieves.

If you can get a international drive lic.


----------



## wazza

NonKai wont let you cross without a vehical passport which you can get in thailand
a friend of mine drove all the way to laoe and they would not let him over to Veitiane laoes without the car passport,they think you can sell the car and make great profits and just dont come back.Good luck with your trip, plan a lot and do your homework.


----------



## khunfarang1952

huntaaar said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> How come not again? hard on your own?
> 
> I wasn't 100% planning on Loas but Cambodia for sure. I am traveling on my own, anything to be overly concerned with?
> 
> Thanks


I rode a honda phantom fitted with road/off road tires.
The trip north was a nightmare.3 accidents.Not my fault
problems with communicating,as i do not speak Lao
I road around 70kms an hour,everywhere.the dirt roads are very dangerous.
I was lucky to run across a Lao chap who spoke Thai.
My bike had to be trucked back to Vientiane.I waited 7 days for repairs and then came back to Udon Thani.My once new Honda was a mess.
Will do it again.But i would prefer to ride in a group.
Also there is a lack of decent medical care if and when you need it.
Happy trails!!!


----------



## allanb

First of all the bike has to be a Honda Dream, large diameter wheels, good on fuel, reliable, the most common bike in the world, the most common vehicle in the world, evolved from the original Cub.

Why not think about buying one, new they are only 700 quid, good seconhand about half that.

I haven't done the trip but have done many similar, semi dangerous trips and the rules are the same.

1. Keep your wits about you at all times.
2. Behave sensibly, responsibly and be polite. 
3. Take all the gear with you to be self sufficient. 
4. Take money in small bills to pay fines and bribes.
5. Be visible to other road users, the biggest danger here in Thailand are people wearing dark clothing and having no lights. I have 20 near misses a year with these buggas.
6. Ride according to conditions, most accidents here are caused by speeding in the wrong places.
7. As far as possible blend in, if you are tall that may be difficult, but the helmet will help, wear what the locals wear, notwithstanding point 5 regarding visibility. If you look like a common Thai guy going to work, you will probably be ignored when you need to be.
8. At night sleep with your bike, chain it up, whatever it takes.


9. Plan the whole trip as well as you can, using the internet to get info.
10. Find someone to go with, if not enjoy yourself.


----------



## allanb

I said *"First of all the bike has to be a Honda Dream"* I meant, of course, Honda Wave, couldn't find how to edit my previous message.


----------

